# EC on Monday - very nervous!



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I am an IVF newbie, this is DH and I's 1st attempt.  

I had a scan today (day 10 of Menopur injections, 5 vials a day) and I have 10 follicles - which we're happy and surprised about as my AMH was only 6.45.

I have to have one more day of Menopur then the trigger shot Saturday night.

I am very nervous about the collection girls, what can I expect?  Any advise greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Newbie

Please don't worry overly much.  I don't even remember EC never mind felt anything!  As soon as you start on the sedation - you are no longer there!  This is most peoples experience.  You do get one or two that will be aware and some do have pain but its VERY VERY unlikely that you will know anything about it.  My nurse rubbed my hand and said okay we're starting now and next thing I know I was coming round in my room.  Gabbing away embarrasingly enough!  

Good luck
Jelliebabe


----------



## sunraybaby (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats, well done on the eggs! Hope all of them will fertilise and you will have lots of top quality embies! 

Yeah you won't even feel anything with the general anaesthetic, so no need to worry, and I didn't even remember I felt anything afterwards 

Try to relax for the weekend, have plenty of water and sleep! Lots of baby dust to you x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

I echo what has already been said.  Bit scary waiting for EC as it seems like a proper 'procedure'.  However drugs in (quite fun woozy feeling) and then a complete blank until I was coming round having been out for 10 mins!!!

But sore for the next two days - but not sure whether that was mild ohss or EC and I suspect the former!!  Nothing that a bit of rest couldn't deal with .

Good luck!


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Awwww ladies, thank you. I really appreciate your replies.

Feeling somewhat sore tonight  but putting that down to the scan today with them having to push down on my abdomen to give them a clearer pic of my ovaries (I have a frozen pelvis thanks to severe stage 4 endometriosis) so my right ovary is not easily visible.

They said they might not even try to get to the right one as it is so difficult but should get some from the left.

Star17 I think you have summed it up perfectly...it seems like a 'proper procedure' - it's so medical isn't it!

Thanks girlies for caring xxxx


----------



## Mel01c (Dec 29, 2013)

Just wanted to say good luck for Monday.  We're on our 1st IVF cycle and have egg collection on Monday too.

Fingers and toes crossed for both of us.


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Mel01c, good luck for Monday too! Did you do your Ovitrelle tonight? Xx


----------



## Mel01c (Dec 29, 2013)

Not yet,  it's scheduled for 11pm. How about you? 

I'm looking forward to no more injections


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Tell me if it clicks as it goes in would you please? I'm sooooo nervous we had a dodgy pen xx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

I was also very nervous about ec but it was actually really painless. I was glad that I was sedated and just woke up and it had been done. I am not even worried this time around.


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Alice  we're you in pain afterwards? I have read mixed stories xx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

No, I wasn't. I felt a bit groggy but that was it. In fact the whole IVF procedure was no where near as bad as I thought it would be. The only thing that was tough was the bfn. The actual process was fine. Hopefully you will be successful, lots of luck.


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I was the most stressed I've ever been before ec was actually ill with nerves. I got onto ward n cried them got into bed n cried but I can honestly say it was totally fine I was awake for it all n talkin to nurses which if someone had said to me I wud be awake wud hav scared me even more but it was totally fine. I was in exactly 20mins. I won't be anywhere near as worried nx time. Think it's fear of unknown first time xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't be nervous! It's fine  I was really worried but actually I rather enjoyed the sedation    I was out of it completely and didn't come round til they wheeled me back to my bay!  I haven't had any pain afterwards. In fact my ovaries hurt more before the eggs were collected - from being stimmed I guess...
Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies girls, I'll come back tomorrow and let you know how I got on xxx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Star xx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, I'm here - got my sexy gown on with my bum out!  

Waiting for the Anaesthetist and Consultant. I've got one of the top Anaesthetists and the Consultant is Head of Fertility here so hopefully I'm in the best of hands.

Will be glad when it's over I can tell you.

Update you later ladies - keep your fingers crossed for me and our eggies


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hope it went well n ur feelin ok. Least u were in early so didn't have too much time to think about it xx


----------



## MrsB💜 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, I've just seen this thread so wanted to say I hope everything has gone well today for you! Xx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Girls,

I'm home. They managed to get 10 eggs!! More than we and my team were expecting, so, very pleased.

Hubby's sperm was a bit slow going to begin with and they thought he would need to provide another sample but they picked up.  Misbehaving little blighters, lol!

Weird to think spermies and eggies are now having a wee party of their own in a petri dishy lol! Please 'get it on' guys, lol.     

I've just had a bath and climbed into bed.  I am sore and exhausted but I am hoooooome! 

Thanks everyone for your support xxxx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Well done you! 10 eggs is brilliant! Glad it went ok xx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Well done, 10 eggs is fantastic x


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Ladies - just waiting for the call today now.  It's quite nerve wracking isn't it!

Haven't had too bad a night - was in quite a lot of discomfort yesterday afternoon but hubby went and got me more ibuprofen which helped lots.

Quiet day for me today and start the yucky suppositories tonight! Ughhhhh!!


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

So, just had the phone call from the hospital and out of 10, only 2 have fertilised.  Too early to grade them though.

I know it only takes one, but I am a bit gutted that 8 of my eggs were duff  

This getting pregnant and having a baby is sooooo difficult!!

ET booked for Thursday morning - please God let it be a success xx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Newbie, it does only take one and it is quality rather than quantity. fingers crossed for you.
Alice x


----------



## Scatty1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi ladies, I just wanted to say what a fab thread! This is our first time and I've kind of taken it one step at a time but having done the trigger injection tonight I'm now focusing on e/c on Thursday and- omg I'm nervous  .... I've been really fortunate and never had any procedure so feeling totally wobbly about it.  Reading this thread has offered some comfort so hoping for a good nights sleep now.  Thank you    

IVF Newbie - hope the 2 you've got fertilised are little diamonds   and good luck on Thursday too.


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hiya Scatty, as you'll know from my first post on this thread I was soooo scared of EC but it honestly was fine, I promise.

Here's what happened...

I got there, put my gown on, was weighed for the aneasthetic, blood pressure and temperature taken, had a wee and before I knew it, it was time to go.

Went into the room, lay down with my bum at the edge of the bed (there was like a bit cut out of it so it was a 'u' shape at the end), stuck my legs up on the platforms, dignity out the window, lol! Although the nurse did tuck the sheet between my legs so I was covered until I was out.

Had some sticky pads put in various places for the heart monitor and an oxygen clip on my finger, then the Anaesthetist put the cannula in (really easy and barely felt it) and administered the anaesthetic. Felt it going up my arm a bit and then the next thing I knew I was being woken up.  No memory of it whatsoever.

I'd been a total of 20minutes and that was with a hydrosalpinx drained.

Back on the Ward, some paracetamol, water and a cuppa.  All done.

I definitely won't be scared next time. Good luck, hope you get lots of eggies.  Xxx


----------



## Scatty1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks IVF Newbie - that really helps me to be prepared.....


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. I'm in at 8.30 for ET  xxx


----------



## Scatty1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks IVF Newbie - it was as you said but they only got 6! - but better than 0 and hopefully they're of good quality,....  I really hope your ET went well   and I hope it/they're snuggling in tight - how many have you had transferred?? xxx


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi - Just thought I'd give my experience of EC under sedation... I have the worlds biggest fear of anaesthesia - my blood pressure was 220 over something lol just before!!  

Canula in the hand - I was absolutely ready to sob and have a breakdown through fear when the anaesthetist put the first injection in .... seconds later, I completely relaxed and said ooooh.. that's nice.....  Then any slight feelings for the procedure are ignored because you are too busy listening out for a call of Got an Egg!!...

Good luck for everyone having EC and ET.. I only got 2 eggs... 1 was put back in.... now concentrating on the You only need One mantra....!

xx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hiya Scatty, glad it went smoothly hun and well done on 6 eggs.  It doesn't matter whether you get 6 or 26 I've learned. I had 10 but only 2 fertilised  and only 1 made it (hopefully) All 6 of yours may fertilise and go on to be good embryos 

As for me ladies, the two I had fertilised one only split to one cell and didn't go any further and the other was 4 cells on day 3.  The Embryologist said really it should have had 6 cells minimum but they have had 4c3d transfers become successful pregnancies.  So we're praying little one settles in for the long haul and catches up.

Hi Izzyblue, I'm concentrating on that too  Glad your EC went smoothly, my BP wasn't quite as high as yours but it was still waaaaay above.  The bottom one (can't remember what that one is was about 130 ish I think.  

Funnily enough, after EC and sedation it was much much lower, lol.


----------



## Scatty1 (Aug 17, 2014)

IVF Newbie and Izzyblue - sending you lots of   and hope that your little embies continue to snuggle there! You're right, it does only take 1.....

We've had 5 of the 6 collected fertilise   - totally chuffed and now hoping to be told which day i'll be going in for transfer.


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

👍🎉🎊Yey!! That's fantastic news Scatty - I'm so so pleased for you.  Have you heard now when ET will be? Xxxx


----------



## Lizzie5914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Ladies.  Good luck to you all with your EC's and ET's.  I'm new to this and since starting my first lot of IVF in August and reading copious amounts of stuff on Google, decided it was time I joined a forum.  My partner and I have been trying for years and finally sought help September 2013.  It seemed I had blocked tubes so IVF was the only way.  I had further scans but the blockage didn't show.

Anyhoo, started the IVF last month and when I went for last Monday's scan.  The follicles were looking good but the blockage reared it's ugly head. The doctor said they would continue with the EC and I would be given antibiotics for the blockage incase any toxic fluid got into my uterus.  It would half my chances of becoming pregnant.  Suddenly that 30% chance didn't seem so good.
  
I had my ET last wednesday and was so upset when I came round from the anesthetic to be told I only got 5 eggs.  I had hoped for so much more after reading other stories but when I was thinking rationally and realised I was lucky to have any at all.  

4 of the wee tots managed to fertilize so it was waiting time for the ET.  We got the call on Saturday to go in for the egg collection.  They hadn't split as well as we hoped but one was a 5 and the other three, 4's.  The tube was still blocked and i was reassured by the doctor that I could still get pregnant.  They were doing the ET and that was that.  They have put in the 5 and the 4 and the other ones are still in the lab.  I've to call on Wednesday to see if they've developed further for possible freezing.

I think I'm driving the other half crazy from my constant worrying but I can't help it.  I'm trying to go on as normal but it's hard.  Every twinge going and i'm thinking the worst.  I pray those wee jelly tots feel cosy inside me and decide to stick around.

How are you feeling IVF Newbie after your ET?


----------



## Scatty1 (Aug 17, 2014)

IVF Newbie said:


> &#128077;&#127881;&#127882;Yey!! That's fantastic news Scatty - I'm so so pleased for you. Have you heard now when ET will be? Xxxx


Hi newbie - ET was today & just home, so pessary in & having lie down - sorry if that's TMI!! But just loving the fact we're at this stage! How are you doing??

Lizzie 5914 - thoughts are with u, I really hope ur jelly tots are cozy too!


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the delay in my reply, Scatty and Lizzie, how are you both doing?

AFM, not doing so great.  Started spotting last night.  It's not bright red blood but it is varying between pink and light brown (sorry if tmi). It's also ebbing and flowing.  Sometimes it is more but it's barely enough to show on a pantiliner.

I did a HPT this morning with FMU on a CB digital but it came out negative.

I am 11dpt, surely it would have shown up by now?

OTD is Wednesday but I think it's definitely game over for me.  I am gutted. Would be less worried of there wasn't any spotting. Well, I wouldn't have even tested if it wasn't for spotting.

Been feeling quite crampy too and had to take painkillers for it 

Just want to know for sure.  Have rang our unit to see if I should stop the progesterone but it went to voicemail and although I have left a message I have not yet heard back.

I think I do know for sure really. 😢


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that newbie...but don't stop meds until told xx massive tons of luck being sent xx


----------



## Kingy14 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck with your EC ladies... How have you both found the injections? I am due to start around 20th Oct and feeling nervous but excited

lots of baby dust for you all x


----------



## Mrs.C (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this... Hopefully I've found the right place?? 
I'm having ivf next month and would like to see if there is anyone starting next month too? Xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Mrs c best place to go is cycle buddies section xx


----------



## Mrs.C (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok thank you missy x


----------



## Scatty1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Newbie, I agree with Izzyblue I think the advice is to keep taking the progesterone but my thoughts are really with you right now.  I'm 7dp4dt and feel like af is just round the corner - no implantation bleed or anything other than the symptoms that I've had for too long month after month!!! Funny lot aren't we really - you'd be less worried if there wasn't spotting - and here I am looking for that sign!! I really hope that this is your implantation bleed   but I totally understand your fears  .


----------

